# the art of happiness by the dalai lama



## Blitz (May 27, 2018)

a great book i reccomend to everyone. before i read it i was jealous of other people, caring more about myself more than others, and depressed. this book is not a miracle , but if you are serious it can change your world view. reading this book i had a transformation ,im now at peace with my depression and a selfless caring and loving individual which is what others say. anyone read this book too? did it change your view on life?


----------



## _Simon_ (May 30, 2018)

Ah that's so awesome to hear mate . You know what I've got that book, it's been sitting there for many many years and I just haven't gotten round to it haha. Other books just took priority (most of them being along the lines of The Art of Happiness), but I may have to have a read.

Great to hear that book had a profound effect on you, am a fan of those


----------

